# Audi Introduces R8 Exclusive Selection Editions for 2012



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Audi today announced 2012 R8 models created exclusively for the U.S. market. Building on the award-winning R8 V8 and R8 V10 Coupes, the Exclusive Selection Editions will arrive in limited volume later this month. Only twenty 2012 Exclusive Selection Edition R8 V8 vehicles and thirty 2012 Exclusive Selection Edition R8 V10 vehicles will be produced.

The 2012 Exclusive Selection Edition R8 V8 commands immediate attention with new exterior colors and stunning exclusive interior finishes. For the first time, Audi debuts a Daytona Gray matte exterior for the 2012 Exclusive Selection Edition R8 V8, complete with carbon fiber exterior splitter and diffuser, 19" titanium five-arm double spoke wheels, black grille surround, black exhaust finishers, R8 GT tail lamps, and red brake calipers. Inside, the R8 V8 features an exclusive leather package with Crimson Red elements and contrast stitching, exclusive leather Navigation surround, and a thicker contoured leather multifunctional steering wheel for a sportier grip. The 2012 Exclusive Selection Edition R8 V8 is equipped with a 4.2-liter FSI® V8 which generates 430 hp at 7,900 rpm, with 316 lb-ft of torque at 4,500 - 6,000 rpm.

Carbon Fiber elements, Bang & Olufsen® Sound System and Navigation with the Audi Music Interface also add to the 2012 Exclusive Selection Edition V8.

The 2012 Exclusive Selection Edition R8 V10 comes with a shimmering Ibis white exterior and Brilliant Black features - including the sideblade, exterior mirrors, and rear license plate surround - as well as R8 GT tail lamps and 19" bi-color e-tron wheels. Ibis finishes and Alabaster White contrast stitching, as well as a Carbon Fiber monoposto driver's cockpit, completes the interior, which also features an exclusive leather Navigation surround and contoured steering wheel. The 2012 Exclusive Selection Edition R8 V10 is equipped with a 5.2-liter FSI V10, and produces 525 hp at 8,000 rpm with 391 lb-ft of torque at 6,500 rpm.

Either version can be paired with a six-speed manual transmission or an automatic R tronic® transmission. With Audi ultra lightweight technology and Audi quattro® all-wheel drive, the R8 boasts superior speed, performance and handling.

MSRP Pricing:
2012 Exclusive Selection Edition R8 V8 manual transmission $137,700
2012 Exclusive Selection Edition R8 V8 R tronic transmission $146,800
2012 Exclusive Selection Edition R8 V10 manual transmission $161,500
2012 Exclusive Selection Edition R8 V10 R tronic transmission $170,600


----------

